# Everyone finally meet my Sweety-Poo



## Miya (Apr 24, 2012)

...Girls just wanna have FUN!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! She is Absolutely lovely x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yey she's a doll... enjoy the fun girlies x x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO CUTE!!! they are fun aren't they


----------



## Miya (Apr 24, 2012)

oh yes they are! I have truly found my breed. I could never imagine anyone not wanting her. Cockapoos Rock!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks a bit like my Teddy


----------



## Miya (Apr 24, 2012)

sure does....How old is your Poo?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Miya said:


> sure does....How old is your Poo?


He's an old fella of 2 now How old is Sweety? She looks dainty in comparison with Teddy.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

And like Izzy, Teddy's half sister! Even the same facial expressions.


----------



## Miya (Apr 24, 2012)

I adopted her from our local animal shelter. He said by her teeth she looked to be a little over 1 year of age.


----------



## Miya (Apr 24, 2012)

How can I get my signature to show up on bottom of page?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

likely the wrong code....I think you need to use the longer code to get the pita pata to work


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

she is gorgeous you both look so happy


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Cutie😍


Jeanie x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

You two look so happy together! Congrats!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!  I love her expression


----------

